# Help W/ wild baby



## horsechick (May 16, 2011)

Hi,
Someone brought in a wild rabbit baby to our humane society, Their dogs had killed the others. 
So my daughter brings it home to try to save it.
We do have a rabbit with a litter that is 10 days old now, and were wondering if the best thing would be to let her raise it, 
we have heard all different stories.
1.)She may take care of it with hers.
2.)She may not.
3.)She may eat it.
4.)She may leave all her own young.
5.)She may kill them all.

We brought her fur and put with the wild one and let it hang around in her fur for a couple hours, we brought her box in, took her babies out, put the wild one in by itself. 
Took box out to her. She got in and we left her out there for about 10 minutes with it. She didn't eat it or throw it out of the box.
Then we brought it back in.
Switched all again so her babies are with her now.
So we are wondering if we should just put it in with hers and see how it goes. She is a really good mom. Doesn't mind if we get hers out and hold them, etc. 
The lady who brought it in said she was feeding it with a dropper every couple hours. But we tried and I didn't see it drinking very well from the dropper. 

SOOOO, any and all help is appreciated.
Thank you,
Angela


----------



## dewey (May 16, 2011)

I'd contact a rehab to take it.  Also, this link recommended by the University of Miami Biology Department has trustworthy info: http://www.2ndchance.info/bunnies.htm

Just speaking personally, I wouldn't expose my domestics to the wild bunnies for several reasons. They're cute as all get out but are very different from domestics, and extremely unlikely to survive in that environment.


----------

